# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Filter for African dwarf frogs?

## Congo Frogs

I have 5 african dwarf frogs in a heated 10 gallon tank and i recently purchased a tetra whisper filter but i wanted to know if its good with african dwarf frogs? would it cause too much vibration? (i know it sounds dumb but i heard these frogs are sensitive to vibrations) would it stress them in anyway? heres how the filter looks like  Tetra Whisper In-Tank Power Aquarium Filters - Filters - Fish - PetSmart so i was wondering would it be ok to put in an african dwarf frog tank? :EEK!:

----------


## Michael

> I have 5 african dwarf frogs in a heated 10 gallon tank and i recently purchased a tetra whisper filter but i wanted to know if its good with african dwarf frogs? would it cause too much vibration? (i know it sounds dumb but i heard these frogs are sensitive to vibrations) would it stress them in anyway? heres how the filter looks like  Tetra Whisper In-Tank Power Aquarium Filters - Filters - Fish - PetSmart so i was wondering would it be ok to put in an african dwarf frog tank?


Using a whisper filter is fine. Honestly I think he filter causing stress thing is a little overblown. I use two HOB filters with my ACF. I think with ADF you would want a more gentle filter mostly for the fact a current may make it difficult for them to surface for air since theyre not the strongest swimmers

So yes a whisper is fine, I use one myself.

----------


## SailAwayAK

I currently have an Eclipse all in one tank. However, before this I had a Whisper filter. It was great and didn't seem to bother my frogs at all. One of the frogs I have was originally in a set up like you are describing. I think you will be all right and so will they.

----------


## Geoff

I've copied this information from a post I made here on this topic about 18 months ago. It may or may not be helpful as I don't know the filter in question.:

Filters containing a motorised pump are designed principally for use in  fish aquaria. Most fish originate from rivers and streams with strong  water currents. _Hymenochirus_ frogs, on the other hand,  originate from pools (in equatorial west Africa) where the water's still  or very slow-moving. It follows therefore, that if the frogs are kept  in a tank with a lot of water movement at all levels of the tank, they  are trying to survive in conditions that they're not adapted for. 

I would recommended a gentle filter system such as an air powered foam  or box filter. Of the two, the foam filter is probably best and very  efficient when established. This type of filter provides good mechanical  and biological filtration. 

It is possible to keep the frogs successfully in tanks with a motorised  pump filter but it's best if the turbulence is absorbed by directing the  pump output towards the back, corner or side of the tank or attaching a  spray bar directed upwards against the back of the tank.

----------


## SailAwayAK

However, it is shown that these frogs are highly adaptive. Otherwise they wouldn't be inhabiting streams in Washington state. 

A whisper filter is used by many frog and turtle keepers, I haven't ever looked into a "box" filter and I am having a hard time looking for information. How much water do they move? Where can I find reviews on them?  

I have done some reading  HERE  however, what is recommended for using with htese frogs or even an ACF? How well does it work for cleaning things out for these dirty froggers?

----------


## Geoff

> However, it is shown that these frogs are highly adaptive. Otherwise they wouldn't be inhabiting streams in Washington state.


I'm interested to learn your source for this information. I can believe it's true for _Xenopus_ but it seems unlikely for _Hymenochirus_.




> I haven't ever looked into a "box" filter and I am having a hard time looking for information. How much water do they move? Where can I find reviews on them?


Try Googling "air powered box filter". Here's an example: Box Filters




> what is recommended for using with htese frogs or even an ACF? How well does it work for cleaning things out for these dirty froggers?


Your question's impossible to answer because so much is dependent on the size of the frogs, the volume of water and the quantity of waste. One type and size of filter will require more regular maintenance than another size and type but all types are effective and better than nothing. My recommendation of a sponge or box filter was specifically in relation to _Hymenochirus_ (dwarf) frogs

----------


## markross

wow almost like 2 year reply lmao hahaha honestly i listened to the people at the pet stores and all my ADF's passed away, i then did my own research i then cycled my tank once again with a filter added some beneficial bacteria i actually got phytoplankton to grown in my tank, once my tank was cycled i took out the filter. These frogs are really sensitive and yes people may say the frogs survive in the tank with a filter but with out a filter is when they are more happy. my frogs actually sing and mate with each other and I have only 3 frogs, two females and 1 male. I don't feed them once a day which the pet store tells you to do, that will cause bloating and if not they will be over weight unless you control the eating... but I did a little research and talk to professionals about these frogs and if you feed them once every 4 days they will feel as if they are at home. In the wild these creatures do not eat every day, and they can survive with out food for about 2 weeks. So if i have to say with my experience with the creatures and filters i would probably never use a filter with these creatures every again... instead maybe put a few snails to help clean. And no algae eaters they attack your frogs like they did to mine and kill them. They go after the slim coat on the ADF.

People will argue that you need a filter but you know what it'll take a Little more work to clean the tank more often but you'll have happy frogs at the end of the day. When i tell them they are mating they dont believe it. I had to record it to show them at the pet store. So replicating the actually place they live will bring better results, Like everything else. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## Michael

> wow almost like 2 year reply lmao hahaha honestly i listened to the people at the pet stores and all my ADF's passed away, i then did my own research i then cycled my tank once again with a filter added some beneficial bacteria i actually got phytoplankton to grown in my tank, once my tank was cycled i took out the filter. These frogs are really sensitive and yes people may say the frogs survive in the tank with a filter but with out a filter is when they are more happy. my frogs actually sing and mate with each other and I have only 3 frogs, two females and 1 male.


I'm glad your frogs are happy. I wouldn't necessarily say it is because of the lack of filter but more the fact you are on top of your maintenance with frequent water changes. The solution to pollution is dilution, so they say.




> I don't feed them once a day which the pet store tells you to do, that will cause bloating and if not they will be over weight unless you control the eating... but I did a little research and talk to professionals about these frogs and if you feed them once every 4 days they will feel as if they are at home. In the wild these creatures do not eat every day, and they can survive with out food for about 2 weeks. So if i have to say with my experience with the creatures and filters i would probably never use a filter with these creatures every again... instead maybe put a few snails to help clean.


ADF have quite a low bioload, which means they don't foul the water a whole lot. If you aren't leaving excess food in the tank and are frequently changing the water out, correct you don't necessarily need a filter. Less feedings means less waste in the water too. I actually feed my fish about every other day maybe every third. I am the same way with my clawed frogs (the big ones), not one of them is near starving (the frogs actually quite fat). So I would agree feeding every day is not a great idea. Even so though, you can't say a filter is a negative.

I would be wary of snails though, some snails such a mystery/apple snails DO have a heavy bioload. Small snails like ramshorns or pondsnails are nice but they also breed like crazy and have a tendency to die off in large numbers which can foul the water quickly.




> And no algae eaters they attack your frogs like they did to mine and kill them. They go after the slim coat on the ADF.


Bottom feeders like plecos will attack other fish or frogs and try to feed off their slime coat if they are starving, since many plecos are not fed properly this happens pretty often in aquariums. Some fish like chinese algae eaters are known to attack slime coat and are overall one of the worst fish to keep in a community tank. 




> People will argue that you need a filter but you know what it'll take a Little more work to clean the tank more often but you'll have happy frogs at the end of the day. When i tell them they are mating they dont believe it. I had to record it to show them at the pet store. So replicating the actually place they live will bring better results, Like everything else. 
> 
> Hope this helps.


It's not really pro or anti filter. It's really a case of how often you want to do water changes. I have several tanks and tanks some are quite large and I wouldn't want to replace 30+ gallons of water per day, a filter means weekly or even biweekly water changes are only needed.

Also having a heavily planted tanks helps remove ammonia too, my main ACF tank is a jungle and it helps keep the water quality stable even with a filter.

----------

